
Don't raise venture capital - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.startable.com/2008/09/26/dont-raise-venture-capital/
======
MicahWedemeyer
If only the bootstrapping option weren’t so damn hard. Quitting your day job
is quite a bit easier when you’ve got a war chest of VC funds that will carry
you through for a year or two.

~~~
comatose_kid
I agree, but this can be offset by saving more money while you are employed.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Assuming you go this route, and save 50% of your income (no easy feat...), you
have to work your regular job for a day for each day you want to work full-
time on your startup.

So, if you work for 2 years, saving like crazy, you've got living expenses for
2 more years. There are plenty of business that are still not profitable after
2 years. Growth just takes time.

------
bigthboy
I agree with the post that not only is VC funding hard when you're working
with a web-oriented project (I've tried), but in many cases its unreasonable.
The relatively low operations cost has lead to making it a more viable option
to make a Web 2.0 company and still keep your head without VC funding.

More appropriate, which the article failed to mention, would be Angel funding.

